# El Paso Saddlery Combat Express belt slide holster for P229



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I got it on sale from Midway for under $28.00. Hides easily under an open shirt, so a jacket or coat shouldn't be a problem.

Pros: at 3:00 position, and centered high on belt, sitting and/or riding in a car isn't a problem; easy on and off, but even if you leave it on, it's small and slim enough to go virtually unnoticed 

Cons: open muzzle design (personal preference thing)


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, apparently I'm not smart enough to figure out how to post photos. Help!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd be real curious to see that holster. Galco belt slides are over $50, but they're my favorite.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Would love to see see some pics....JJ


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Would love to see see some pics....JJ


Can someone tell me how to post photos?


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

